# (DEV NEEDED)App Project



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been trying to write a media player for android, thats pretty basic, but has bigger and easier buttons.
I want more features to be added later but this is just a start.
I need a dev to kind of kick start this project...
Thanks!


----------

